# Top or Bottom?



## Hole (Jan 10, 2009)

_*inspired by the BBWs on top thread*_



Well?


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 11, 2009)

Bottom. No comment.

...Okay, some comment. Though I don't have personal experience, I've considered many possibilities. I figured that I am primarily interested in a more traditional style, not a lot of toys or stylization of personalities, but I'm also relatively submissive, so her on top calling the shots would be my placement of choice. However, I would gladly be on top if she wanted to be on bottom or to give her more comfort (or discomfort, if it happened to be her thing). But the thought of being on my back and being able to provide pleasure for her with less excertion but no less force on my end appeals to me.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmmm... Both have their advantages... Both are great 

Bottom....I get to feel his full weight on me, and his belly spread over my body which is a huge turn on... Also the extra weight is extra pushin  

Top.... I get to control  This is probably my favourite as I get to see him wobbling as I thrust whilst holding onto his moobs. I also love to nibble his ears and look into his eyes :wubu: 

Either way with Dan I get multiple orgasms almost everytime... So either way is fine with me :eat2:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 11, 2009)

I love being on bottom... because I can feel the weight of the guy on top. Kinda sexy being lightly squashed by a bigger guy.

But... when the guy is waaay too heavy for me to be underneath him... then I can settle with being on top. 


Either way, I'm more mental than physical, so sex isn't really the "main event" for me.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jan 11, 2009)

I prefer bottom or *ahem* doggy. What can I say? I like to be dominated *shrug*. I have kind of a dominant personality in every day life, so I need a guy who can put me in my place when I need it...mostly in the bedroom, though. For some reason, a man with a strong (yet kind) personality makes me feel more feminine and the thought of having a bigger guy on top intensifies that and is reallllly yummy to me. I'd go on top if he wanted me to, but the only thing it does for ME is let me watch him enjoy it (which is hot in and of itself). But it doesn't do much for me physically.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 11, 2009)

from a blokes point of view being around the 310lb mark after a good feeding i need to respect my partners capacity to hold this weight and so i am careful and very mindful - depends on the size of the other really.


----------



## Melian (Jan 11, 2009)

Bottom.

For the crushing....der


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 11, 2009)

Melian said:


> Bottom.
> 
> For the crushing....der




I always did like the way you think.:eat2:


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 11, 2009)

bottom i guess ^^ dunno


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 11, 2009)

Bottom, definitely... the fat and the pressure all over my body... amazing :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 11, 2009)

No question, Bottom! For the same reason everyone else has stated.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 11, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> Bottom, definitely... the fat and the pressure all over my body... amazing :wubu:



:eat2: nice eh?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 11, 2009)

either way is cool with me


----------



## Esther (Jan 12, 2009)

Bottom, for all the reasons listed by the women above! I like to feel slightly crushed.
However, I've never been with a man weighing over 250 (sigh) so I can imagine that the bottom might not always been appropriate.


----------



## viracocha (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, please.

Top, bottom, side, back, I can't choose...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 12, 2009)

Both?

Am I a freak because I don't understand why it has to be one or the other? Seriously. I feel like I am missing something or being contrary.


----------



## Esther (Jan 12, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> Both?
> 
> Am I a freak because I don't understand why it has to be one or the other? Seriously. I feel like I am missing something or being contrary.



It doesn't have to be one way or the other, and I'm sure every person here has not been in the one single position their entire lives... hell, sometimes I'm technically not in a top OR bottom position.

I feel that many here, myself included, are just stating a preference.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 12, 2009)

Any and all positions are more than welcome for me. Personal preference is really dependent upon the mood and setting of the encounter. Sometimes, after a hard day of work or a similar draining routine, there is nothing like your woman getting on top of you and riding you like a wild bronco (Cowgirl, Reverse Cowgirl). Other times, it's great just to take hold of her, and give it to her hard and deep (doggy). Then there are the love-making occasions (Missionary)...More often than not, I am doing the work... Definitely a nice workout that contributes to an ever shrinking mass of a BHM that I am. :happy:


----------



## topher38 (Jan 12, 2009)

Top then Bottom back to top some more bottom side back to top bottom side top.....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 12, 2009)

topher38 said:


> Top then Bottom back to top some more bottom side back to top bottom side top.....



I concur with that good sir...you are a gentleman and a scholar. 

Seriously every position has its advantages and I change my mind constantly anyway...


----------



## Cors (Jan 12, 2009)

Top. 

I can definitely see how being crushed and enveloped by soft, warm, moving rolls can be erotic, but it doesn't seem to work out in practice.

Maybe I am weak, but I can't actually handle a heavy person (300lbs and above I guess) directly on top of me. I am not even comfortable with a normal sized person putting full weight on me, or sitting on my lap.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 12, 2009)

both. i usually switch and give my partner a break if he's on top


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 12, 2009)

Bottom...if i am stressed and want to play

Top...if i am already relaxed and ready to ride


----------



## Hole (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice answers guys! Thought I should come back here to answer my own question.  I prefer being on the bottom but that doesn't mean I don't like being on top either. Like the other girls have mentioned, nothing beats feeling the weight and pressure of a man on top of you, thrusting and pushing. Ahem. I've only had one partner so who knows.. I might change my mind in the future.


----------



## Tad (Jan 12, 2009)

I guess I'm in the "yes please!" column. I mean, when you are in a long term relationship, you need to make some variety.

However I do think that for us, whoever is on the bottom tends to find things more intense. So at any given time the one in a more 'giving' mood is apt to be on top.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 12, 2009)

Does it count if u say bottom cuzz your hungry... ? ^^


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Jan 12, 2009)

During playtime, bottom definitely. I love being enveloped, squeezed, surrounded, lovingly squashed. The feeling is just amazing. 

The more she enjoys being on top, the better. The longer she stays there, the better.

But outside of play time, I appreciate an equal partner.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm pretty much echoing what others have said here, but both is great. Actually, ANY position is pretty much great...*I'm very flexible, haha*

Bottom= I get the belly-dragging action, and the squashing is hot as hell. 

Top= I get to be more in control, and I like having to fight against his belly as it pushes back at me. It's an eternal, sexy struggle that I am happy to engage in. 

So, cutting out all the above TMI, either/or/everything is good. 


I'm am now turned on, and am leaving. 

<3


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 12, 2009)

I like to be fed during sex and that means lady on top and boxes of Krispy Kremes and a carton of chocolate milk within easy reach. Also the best position for belly massages.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 12, 2009)

Top, Bottom, Top, Bottom, Left Side, Right Side, Left Side, Right Side, Ass, Backwards, Ass, Backwards, Her Selection, And Then A Lot Of Foreplay.

How many gaming nerds just got that?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 12, 2009)

Contra? wrong code

the correct code would be 

Top, Top, Bottom, Bottom, Left Side,Right Side,Left Side,Right Side,Backwards,Ass...foreplay


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 12, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Contra? wrong code
> 
> the correct code would be
> 
> Top, Top, Bottom, Bottom, Left Side,Right Side,Left Side,Right Side,Backwards,Ass...foreplay



Hm...really? I thought it alternated. My bad. I guess I got a different code that was designed just as simplisticly.

...And now it doesn't seem nearly as clever...


----------



## KingOfPain (Jan 13, 2009)

My ex liked me on top EVERY TIME. The squashing thing is kinda hot for the both of us. She also LOVED the moob smothering she got when I was on top.

It was sorta tiring, but I'd do anything to please a lady.


----------



## Melian (Jan 13, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Hm...really? I thought it alternated. My bad. I guess I got a different code that was designed just as simplisticly.
> 
> ...And now it doesn't seem nearly as clever...



No no....don't feel too bad, that is another code. SHIT. I forget which one. Let's just call it "hot sex" for now.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I like being on top for intimacy (With all of the attendant kissing, ear-nuzzling and breast licking, as her form allows) . Laying full on a girl could be dangerous (I am only 250 or so, but still. It's a fairly dense, muscular 250). I like to have my arms underneath her whilst atop her. So, I am lifting her as I thrust, she gets the 'crushing', but can still breathe.
For straight carnal lust... Her on top, all the better to bit at her nipples when they dare to enter my airspace (Mmm..Nipples). As well, they last girl was a very curvy girl herself, with a 38DDD bust. She loved when I cupped and lifted her breasts (Overflowing, yes, I know...) while she rode me, she would raise her arms, just letting me support her by my hands on her boobs, while I thrust from underneath. 
Um...Was that TMI?

For Oral, if it isn't her on back, my face between her legs (Arms under her, and hands pressing down on her hips, so she can't get away), then I prefer her on top, with the 'mutual sex act that shares my June 9th birthday' as the preferred activity...

Dammit, now I am hungry.

-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 13, 2009)

Uriel, you are killing me.



Uriel said:


> *I like to have my arms underneath her whilst atop her. So, I am lifting her as I thrust, she gets the 'crushing', but can still breathe.*
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Especially this. Gah. :wubu:


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 13, 2009)

I would have to say bottom but I like to switch ends if you know what I mean (wink, wink).


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 13, 2009)

Almost everyone here says they love being on bottom... but what if your partner is too heavy for you to be on bottom? I'm surprised I'm the only FFA here who has even mentioned that issue.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Uriel again.


*TMI....ya...more please..but a little closer ....like whispering in my ear :wubu:*




Uriel said:


> Well, I like being on top for intimacy (With all of the attendant kissing, ear-nuzzling and breast licking, as her form allows) . Laying full on a girl could be dangerous (I am only 250 or so, but still. It's a fairly dense, muscular 250). I like to have my arms underneath her whilst atop her. So, I am lifting her as I thrust, she gets the 'crushing', but can still breathe.
> For straight carnal lust... Her on top, all the better to bit at her nipples when they dare to enter my airspace (Mmm..Nipples). As well, they last girl was a very curvy girl herself, with a 38DDD bust. She loved when I cupped and lifted her breasts (Overflowing, yes, I know...) while she rode me, she would raise her arms, just letting me support her by my hands on her boobs, while I thrust from underneath.
> Um...Was that TMI?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hole (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Almost everyone here says they love being on bottom... but what if your partner is too heavy for you to be on bottom? I'm surprised I'm the only FFA here who has even mentioned that issue.



Hmm that is interesting. I suppose it is typical of a BHM not to put their whole weight on you but I asked my (former) BHM to and he weighed about 310 pounds and I loved it, took it.. for a while.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 14, 2009)

Hole said:


> Hmm that is interesting. I suppose it is typical of a BHM not to put their whole weight on you but I asked my (former) BHM to and he weighed about 310 pounds and I loved it, took it.. for a while.




Hehe, it's just cuz my BHM weighs almost 500 pounds. And since I'm only 100... him on top is pretty much outta the question. I was surprised I was the only one with that issue!


----------



## Hole (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hehe, it's just cuz my BHM weighs almost 500 pounds. And since I'm only 100... him on top is pretty much outta the question. I was surprised I was the only one with that issue!



Oh, damn. I can see why that would be hard for you to handle. 
P.S *non-negative tone*


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 14, 2009)

Hole said:


> Oh, damn. I can see why that would be hard for you to handle.
> P.S *non-negative tone*




Hehe, don't worry. Unlike most people on here, I don't automatically assume negativity from text. <3 <3


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 14, 2009)

This is a first time...

Im jelous of a 500lbs man


----------



## Cors (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hehe, it's just cuz my BHM weighs almost 500 pounds. And since I'm only 100... him on top is pretty much outta the question. I was surprised I was the only one with that issue!



I couldn't handle my ex's full weight too, and she was "only" 330ish at max. I weighed slightly under 90 at that time.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hehe, it's just cuz my BHM weighs almost 500 pounds. And since I'm only 100... him on top is pretty much outta the question. I was surprised I was the only one with that issue!



*MEA...I think you are unique at 20% of your BHM....

my goal is always 2-3x my weight..but i am more then 50% bigger then you...*


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 18, 2009)

As far as being with my partner, it doesn't matter. As long as I have the chance to put my arms around her. But when it comes to 'matress dancing', I do enjoying being on the bottom - doesn't matter what her size is. That way, my hands are free to explore her form and figure, and to hold her close.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

When I was thinner I liked the girl on top. I liked being pinned under bigger women.

Now that I've gained a bit more weight I prefer to be the one on top, with her legs wrapped around my waist. Short women are even better. They don't have to be contortionists to lick/bite my nipples as I'm thrusting.

Damn I need a woman!


----------



## biggins480 (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldn't even know how to answer this question... I'm still and effiing Virgin!!! :shocked: All is well though...I'm much too shy for it anyway. In fact the only time I ever made out with a chick she ended up making the move. I guess the shy guy thing worked for her though!


----------



## Melian (Jan 21, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *MEA...I think you are unique at 20% of your BHM....
> 
> my goal is always 2-3x my weight..but i am more then 50% bigger then you...*



Yeah, there really is a breaking point. I'm the same build as Mary, but my current man is only about 2.5x my weight, so him on top is very possible (and awesome!). However, one of my exes was more like 3.5x my weight, and that was becoming a bit much for me. It's likely that man-on-top would stop being possible for me when the man reached about 4x.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2009)

My belly is all lookin' at this thread, and wantin' to Crush someone...


-Uriel


----------



## escapist (Jan 21, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hehe, it's just cuz my BHM weighs almost 500 pounds. And since I'm only 100... him on top is pretty much outta the question. I was surprised I was the only one with that issue!



I'm getting near 500, and this would be why I do so many damn push ups. I can still be on top and not totally crush the tiny FFA's


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 21, 2009)

escapist said:


> I'm getting near 500, and this would be why I do so many damn push ups. I can still be on top and not totally crush the tiny FFA's



well done mate on your pushups at that size. i am struggling at 310 although probably shorter than you. you must have a good upper body strength and i guess it does help for lifting ourselves when on top. 

i respect the wish of my partner and am totally sincere about that. if its a problem i'm happy to be below.


----------



## escapist (Jan 21, 2009)

bigrugbybloke said:


> well done mate on your pushups at that size. i am struggling at 310 although probably shorter than you. you must have a good upper body strength and i guess it does help for lifting ourselves when on top.
> 
> i respect the wish of my partner and am totally sincere about that. if its a problem i'm happy to be below.



Well as a lot of people on the board know, I was up to doing 200 push ups a day before I blew out my rotator cuff...slowly working back to it again. I didn't do 200 at once, I would do 10 sets of ten during the day, then a set of 5 sets of 20 all together with a small break between. I could only do 40 or so consecutively. I'm not superman lol


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 21, 2009)

escapist said:


> Well as a lot of people on the board know, I was up to doing 200 push ups a day before I blew out my rotator cuff...slowly working back to it again. I didn't do 200 at once, I would do 10 sets of ten during the day, then a set of 5 sets of 20 all together with a small break between. I could only do 40 or so consecutively. I'm not superman lol



even still that is quite impressive!


----------



## escapist (Jan 21, 2009)

Well thanks, I think anybody can do it, it just takes time and dedication. I didn't start out doing that many maybe 3 or 4. I used the workout from simplefit.org and it got me there in just a few months. If your a BHM and like being on top....check it out  at any rate I find the girls love feeling the big triceps when I'm on top hehehehe.


----------



## Esther (Jan 21, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Almost everyone here says they love being on bottom... but what if your partner is too heavy for you to be on bottom? I'm surprised I'm the only FFA here who has even mentioned that issue.




I mentioned it. I simply haven't been in that position so far.


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Jan 25, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Hmmmm... Both have their advantages... Both are great
> 
> Bottom....I get to feel his full weight on me, and his belly spread over my body which is a huge turn on... Also the extra weight is extra pushin
> 
> Top.... I get to control  This is probably my favourite as I get to see him wobbling as I thrust whilst holding onto his moobs. I also love to nibble his ears and look into his eyes :wubu:



Couldn't agree more from an FFA perspective. I generally like starting out at the bottom or doggy style.
Something about a dominant BHM is absolutely hot. *swoon*

As long as it's a man with at least 3 rounds in him, I'm happy. Get to try all kinds of positions. Never had a problem enticing the guys enough to go for it for hours  I find the going back and forth works well. Gives us each a time to rest so it seems to never stop. 

Even on top though, I love a guy who grips onto hips and drags you down *ahem* wow that was a very explicit post on my part. :blush:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 25, 2009)

Top. I already have plenty of weight crushing me, more just makes it difficult to breath.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 28, 2009)

Both! Every which way has something to offer. You need variety in the bedroom. You've got to try something new every now and again to keep things spicy.


----------



## logix (Mar 2, 2009)

This is where i pretend to be extremely innocent and say.. OMG i really don't know i would love to find out. Anyone want to help me? *bats eye lashes*


----------



## rachael (Mar 4, 2009)

i really like being on bottom. the more into you i am, the more i want you on top of me. i don't mind being on top, i've just never experienced it much. i think my all time favorite position that feels the absolute best would be doggy style. it's just so impersonal to me that i don't really like to do it too often...but it feels the best.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Mar 6, 2009)

Bottom or top I'm pretty much down with anything that meshes well  I'm a big fan of atmosphere too. Like say, outside somewhere on a rainy autumn evening. Go go gadget 5-sense buffet!


----------



## KJS258269 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like being on top. I can control things better when I am on my knees on top. I like to take the legs by the ankles and go at it with me vertical. I dont put a ton of weight down. I feel uncomfortable if I am squashing. I can control how things go in and out better. I can also wrap their legs around me that way. So many fun ways to do it in the top position. I love it. :eat2:


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 7, 2009)

escapist said:


> I'm getting near 500, and this would be why I do so many damn push ups. I can still be on top and not totally crush the tiny FFA's



And if we want to be totally crushed? lol


----------



## topher38 (Mar 7, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> And if we want to be totally crushed? lol


give us a ring I'm sure we can take care of it for ya


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> And if we want to be totally crushed? lol



Well that's where good communication comes in, or at least heavy breathing so I can tell your still alive.



topher38 said:


> give us a ring I'm sure we can take care of it for ya



Maybe but I'm not so good about sharing my food!


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 7, 2009)

escapist said:


> Well that's where good communication comes in, or at least heavy breathing so I can tell your still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but I'm not so good about sharing my food!



LOL...and don't worry about the food...I never finish what I have and I'll give you what's left of mine


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> LOL...and don't worry about the food...I never finish what I have and I'll give you what's left of mine



Hummm I know some great buffet's in Vegas :eat1: :eat2:  :happy: :blush:


----------



## olwen (Mar 7, 2009)

Put me down for all of the above and then some. LOL

Bottom is good for doing it sideways and for missionary. Cause of my knees I can't stay on top for long at all, so I'm not too keen on the cowgirl position. But I can be on top and doing all the work if standing or rather (half) sitting. For 69 tho I prefer to be on top so I can breathe easily. 

It's also interesting how so many equate top or bottom positions with dominance and submission....that switch in my head only goes off if the person on the bottom is tied or held down if that makes sense.


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2009)

olwen said:


> Put me down for all of the above and then some. LOL
> 
> Bottom is good for doing it sideways and for missionary. Cause of my knees I can't stay on top for long at all, so I'm not too keen on the cowgirl position. But I can be on top and doing all the work if standing or rather (half) sitting. For 69 tho I prefer to be on top so I can breathe easily.
> 
> It's also interesting how so many equate top or bottom positions with dominance and submission....that switch in my head only goes off if the person on the bottom is tied or held down if that makes sense.



LOL you can tie me up but not even that will be what flips my switch from dom to sub....it so depends on the person, the moment, the vibe. If I'm with a sub girl I can't help but just take charge, for me to go sub, it just takes a little something special that I'm not sure I even know how to describe and not all women can trigger it in me.


----------



## olwen (Mar 7, 2009)

escapist said:


> LOL you can tie me up but not even that will be what flips my switch from dom to sub....it so depends on the person, the moment, the vibe. If I'm with a sub girl I can't help but just take charge, for me to go sub, it just takes a little something special that I'm not sure I even know how to describe and not all women can trigger it in me.



Oh my, that sounds like a challenge.  

Yes, I know exactly what you mean....It's possible tho for the Dom to order the sub to be the top for a little while, so she's in control, but not really...it's weird and hard to explain. But I totally know where you're coming from.


----------



## Archangel_257 (Mar 7, 2009)

Middle... I like being the meat in a sandwich


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2009)

olwen said:


> Oh my, that sounds like a challenge.
> 
> Yes, I know exactly what you mean....It's possible tho for the Dom to order the sub to be the top for a little while, so she's in control, but not really...it's weird and hard to explain. But I totally know where you're coming from.



lol actually I know exactly what you mean, been there, done that, seen it, doing it again next week lol.


----------



## olwen (Mar 7, 2009)

escapist said:


> lol actually I know exactly what you mean, been there, done that, seen it, doing it again next week lol.



It's times like this I wish there was a "jealous, but I'd love to watch" button. :happy:


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2009)

lol I keep getting pestered to do a BHM Pay Site  so maybe that button could exist if you have a credit card  heheheh :happy:


----------



## olwen (Mar 7, 2009)

escapist said:


> lol I keep getting pestered to do a BHM Pay Site  so maybe that button could exist if you have a credit card  heheheh :happy:



You're such a tease.


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2009)

olwen said:


> You're such a tease.



 WHAT! ME?.....NEVER! heheheheh 

Its so much better that way though isn't it? Put a piece of Chocolate Cake in front of me for an hour and tell me I can't eat it till that hour is up, and I'll all go mad crazy when I finally get to tear into it!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmm RRRrarrrrrrrrr


----------



## olwen (Mar 7, 2009)

escapist said:


> WHAT! ME?.....NEVER! heheheheh
> 
> Its so much better that way though isn't it? Put a piece of Chocolate Cake in front of me for an hour and tell me I can't eat it till that hour is up, and I'll all go mad crazy when I finally get to tear into it!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmm RRRrarrrrrrrrr



You torturer, you're so making it worse. LOL

Five minutes alone is all I need....


----------



## kittencat (Apr 11, 2009)

Why should one have to pick one or the other ill take both please.I happen to think they are both quite awesome...i can think of some other awesome ones too but we shall stick to the subject at hand.

kthxbye!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm picking . Just being on Top is a complete control feeling. Just to know that my full weight is pressing down on him! And its almost like being on a pedestal, to me. Being on top is a way to show off that sexy fat. It gives much more access also for touching and rubbing everywhere for both people. Also its alot of fun cause I can watch my own body during lovemaking. Its a WIN WIN situation! I hope this wasnt too detailed, I did refrain on alot lol:doh:


----------



## Discodave (Apr 19, 2009)

Bottom. Only because my last gf was really small and light, and i was able to push her up slighlty with my tummy if she lay on me. Amused the hell out of me, but gets abit sore pretty quickly haha


----------



## Hole (Apr 19, 2009)

Discodave said:


> Bottom. Only because my last gf was really small and light, and i was able to push her up slighlty with my tummy if she lay on me. Amused the hell out of me, but gets abit sore pretty quickly haha




Hahah I love that.It's amazing.
:wubu:


----------



## escapist (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll admit once I had a girl who was getting out of control so I just pressed her into the bed with my belly to hold her down. I have to say it was pretty cool hehehe.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 19, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I love being on bottom... because I can feel the weight of the guy on top. Kinda sexy being lightly squashed by a bigger guy.
> 
> But... when the guy is waaay too heavy for me to be underneath him... then I can settle with being on top.
> 
> ...




maybe I can give Chris some tips when he is on top of ya..like taking a running leap to get on top of ya mary elizabeth....that would be something to see him running at leaping on to the bed...


:bow:


----------



## samestar (Apr 23, 2009)

bottom. for sure! without a doubt! yes, for sure! bottom it is!


----------



## imfree (Apr 23, 2009)

BBW on top, with sex furniture, then we both might survive,
and not have a bad day. Yes, no human injury, property
damage, or arrests! A guy on oxygen needs to be careful,
you know!:bow:


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 23, 2009)

escapist said:


> flips my switch from dom to sub


Wait, are we talking pizza vs. cold cuts? :eat1:

If the girl's short enough, doggy style's the best. Small shoulders and shoulder blades are a big turn-on for me - kissing, rubbing, fondling, all within reach from that position. :wubu:

At 6'5", with a short girl, I'm tall enough that when I lean forward we can kiss/talk/nibble, so it's actually a really intimate position with the right girl. :happy:

Otherwise, either top/bottom is fine, but I've never been with an FFA (e.g. someone who actually might enjoy being "crushed"), so I've always been a bit self conscious of being on top. :blush:

So I guess I vote bottom. Plus a girl in charge is always sexxah!


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 31, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Wait, are we talking pizza vs. cold cuts? :eat1:
> 
> If the girl's short enough, doggy style's the best. Small shoulders and shoulder blades are a big turn-on for me - kissing, rubbing, fondling, all within reach from that position. :wubu:
> 
> ...



Giggity.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfi8fT9oHkQ


----------



## IszyStone (Feb 1, 2010)

biggins480 said:


> I wouldn't even know how to answer this question... I'm still and effiing Virgin!!! :shocked: All is well though...I'm much too shy for it anyway. In fact the only time I ever made out with a chick she ended up making the move. I guess the shy guy thing worked for her though!



So I'm not the only one.  yay go virgins


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 1, 2010)

escapist said:


> lol I keep getting pestered to do a BHM Pay Site  so maybe that button could exist if you have a credit card  heheheh :happy:




ESCAPIST-LIFE IN THE FAT LANE....

:bow:


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 1, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> So I'm not the only one.  yay go virgins



have not jumped into the pool of sexual relations and are still young. Hell I waited till I was 20 or so to have my first experience...I see far too many under 21 having babies (teen mom) and they are upset with their lot in life and want others to take care of their babies...just my out look.


----------



## escapist (Feb 1, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> ESCAPIST-LIFE IN THE FAT LANE....
> 
> :bow:



Ok, thats actually pretty good hehehe, I like it.


----------



## shhtx1970 (Feb 1, 2010)

Top is nice cuz you can see her moan and feel her just wiggle underneath ya.
Bottom is nice because you just watch her bounce up and down and slide and when she gets tired she just rests her head on ya. Also 69 when is on top is fun.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 1, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> ESCAPIST-LIFE IN THE FAT LANE....
> 
> :bow:



Hahahaha! Sounds like the title of a reality show. One I'd actually watch!


----------



## MaybeX (Feb 3, 2010)

All sorts of positions work -- but I find that they work differently with different people. 
Sometimes pillows are needed, depending on individual err... configurations. :blush:


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 3, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> So I'm not the only one.  yay go virgins



Dude hold on to it until it feels right. I have no regrets in life, but if I could do it all over again, I would've waited for someone who was into me enough to make my first time special. 

Although its too late for me, I totally support the virgins

(even though Ive punched two v-cards...)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 4, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Dude hold on to it until it feels right. I have no regrets in life, but if I could do it all over again, I would've waited for someone who was into me enough to make my first time special.
> 
> Although its too late for me, I totally support the virgins
> 
> (even though Ive punched two v-cards...)



hahaha, you punched two v-cards? hahaha, that's an awesome analogy.


----------



## jdwhitak (Feb 4, 2010)

I like being on the bottom. I've always been afraid that I would hurt the girl somehow!


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 4, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> So I'm not the only one.  yay go virgins



Virginity is precious. If I could do it over, I would have waited, and gone about it soooo differently.

As for top or bottom, I can do either or. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Feb 5, 2010)

jdwhitak said:


> I like being on the bottom. I've always been afraid that I would hurt the girl somehow!



Yea, me too. Plus, I have a fucked up back from years of working in the home health field, so bottom means less 'stress' on my back. Woman in charge, hey, less work for me.


----------



## siren_ (Feb 5, 2010)

jdwhitak said:


> I like being on the bottom. I've always been afraid that I would hurt the girl somehow!



That's how a few guys I met felt at first... (like they'd break me or something)
But i really like the boys on top. Feels amazing, you should try it on a lady at least once. 

On a related note, has anyone ever gotten hurt from a BHM on top before?


----------



## Rainy (Feb 5, 2010)

On top, generally, but sex can become pretty stale without a bit of variety. 

I like to be in control, so doggy is usually the way forward. Depending on whether I'm carrying more or less weight (as I'm not hung like a pornstar, my middle can preclude certain positions) spooning and sitting/kneeling positions can be fantastic in facilitating access to other areas as well.


----------



## BubbleButtBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

I usually don't get to choose.... Either I'm way too focused on the fact that I'm _actually having sex_, or I'm in one of my [famously numerous] relationships with controlling women. I just can't maintain willpower around a strong woman. It's my Achilles heel. =\


----------



## siren_ (Feb 7, 2010)

BubbleButtBoy said:


> ... or I'm in one of my [famously numerous] relationships with controlling women. I just can't maintain willpower around a strong woman. It's my Achilles heel. =\



That's not a weakness. That just sounds like you like dominatrixes.  ha ha


----------



## BubbleButtBoy (Feb 7, 2010)

siren_ said:


> That's not a weakness. That just sounds like you like dominatrixes.  ha ha



No comment! >_>


----------



## siren_ (Feb 12, 2010)

Guilty!! *cracks whip*


----------



## BoostChub (Feb 13, 2010)

Love being on top and putting some weight behind it..then dive in head first for some fine tuning.


----------



## escapist (Feb 13, 2010)

This thread is to limiting, it doesn't account for things like this: 






And what about the kind of on your side ones:







Well heck 1/2 of these are not top or bottom but still fun:


----------



## stldpn (Feb 13, 2010)

I personally enjoy both... but I also like sturdy girls. I'm rarely attracted to women I feel like I could break.

Personal gravitation toward reverse cowgirl though. Something about women with long hair in that position.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 13, 2010)

escapist said:


> This thread is to limiting, it doesn't account for things like this:
> ]



Good times...Good times


----------



## escapist (Feb 14, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Good times...Good times


----------



## 4wdBHM (Feb 14, 2010)

I typically prefer bottom/doggy but they typically prefer me on top

go fig


----------



## escapist (Feb 15, 2010)

4wdBHM said:


> I typically prefer bottom/doggy but they typically prefer me on top
> 
> go fig



Huh....but I see that You Linux Penguins are capable of so much more!


----------



## henry73 (Feb 15, 2010)

I like being on the bottom.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 2, 2010)

Mhm...
Well, being on top is fabulous because of the view, but being on bottom is great for access and playing around. And I love kissing nipples, since I'm quite short torso-wise this always happens, all I have is a view of moobs. It makes me happy. ^^
And from behind, in front of a mirror. Best ever.


----------

